# Radar in Shanghai-built Model Ys?



## Taym (May 9, 2016)

Hi everyone. 
Does anyone know if Model Ys currently built in Shanghai come with radar? This is just a pure curiosity. 
Is there any way to check? I expect my Model Y to be delivered in 10 days or so. 

Thank you!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

All Model 3s and Ys no longer have radar no matter where they are made. Tesla made the switch several weeks ago to a vision-only AP / TACC system


----------



## Taym (May 9, 2016)

Thank you Trevor! I was actually hoping so.


----------

